# Poecilotheria metallica care



## Angel Minkov

So I'm getting an oh-so-desired P. metallica this friday. As far as I'm concerned they don't require any special care and have no difference from, let's say, P. regalis in terms of care conditions. Any PRO tips for this species? 

One other question - I've heard different versions for moisture in Pokie substrate. One place I see it's recommended to let it dry out completely and then flood it once 1 month. In another place I see it's better to keep it slightly moist, always etc etc. Someone care to enlighten me on this matter?


----------



## goodyt

I have twelve living at my place now that I started raising from slings over two years ago. Make sure that they have good climbing access on a plastic plant branch or cork piece or something that won't mold. The substrate can range from slightly to heavily moist as long as the climbing access is available. I used flightless fruit flies eventually for all of my slings until they were big enough to start eating baby dubias. Don't get a heat pad or lamp but do keep it at a room temperature that is comfortable for you. Keeping a humidifier going 24/7 in it's room is good too (because heaters cause the air to dry out considerably indoors. You don't NEED to give them water dishes, but if you do treat them to water, make sure the width is close to the diagonal leg span of your T.


----------



## Angel Minkov

Thanks a lot for the help, Goody! 

Unfortunately I don't have an air humidifier and during the day temps in the room drop to around 18C in the room where my Ts are, but soon I'll get an old fish-tank and use it as vessel. I'll put a water heater in a water tube and heat the water to keep a decent temperature in the aquarium.


----------



## cold blood

Angel Minkov said:


> Thanks a lot for the help, Goody!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have an air humidifier and during the day temps in the room drop to around 18C in the room where my Ts are, but soon I'll get an old fish-tank and use it as vessel. I'll put a water heater in a water tube and heat the water to keep a decent temperature in the aquarium.


I heat slings in a similar manner with great success.    I would suggest a water dish though, something as simple as a shell or the cap from a water bottle make great dish's for t's.  I give all t's, including slings over 1/2", a water dish.  Drowning shouldn't be a concern for even a small t.

I agree with goodyt about avoiding heat pads and lamps, both poor options...but you're past that.


----------



## goodyt

My pleasure! I love that heating method. What a clever idea.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

Yes, it is definitely a neet method. I'm really looking forward to receiving my P. metallica. Absolutely adore the species. I've been keeping Ts for right around 5 years, but definitely been restricted severely from purchasing because my family is quite afraid of them despite my reassurances that they are harmless. 

But now I'm nearly 17 and my parents trust me a bit more and I'm able to buy some species I've always desired.


----------



## Poec54

Angel Minkov said:


> my family is quite afraid of them despite my reassurances that they are harmless.


Not entirely harmless.


----------



## Angel Minkov

They can't kill a person so I don't see a reason for them to fear my pets. They could kill our dog which is a pinscher, but it lives with my mom. The more "dangerous" species like my P. regalis (which is the only dangerous specie LOL) are very strictly contained. My Lasiodora striatipes escapes almost every week tho. She's a master at escaping, but I've finally been able to confine the wee girl


----------



## dredrickt

Angel Minkov said:


> They can't kill a person so I don't see a reason for them to fear my pets. They could kill our dog which is a pinscher, but it lives with my mom. The more "dangerous" species like my P. regalis (which is the only dangerous specie LOL) are very strictly contained. My Lasiodora striatipes escapes almost every week tho. She's a master at escaping, but I've finally been able to confine the wee girl


All your T's should be "very strictly contained."  You shouldn't have any escapes, and if an OW escapes, that's really bad news, especially if a family member sees it or gets bit (by any of them for that matter).  Then its likely all your T's will have to go.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Angel Minkov said:


> They can't kill a person so I don't see a reason for them to fear my pets. They could kill our dog which is a pinscher, but it lives with my mom. The more "dangerous" species like my P. regalis (which is the only dangerous specie LOL) are very strictly contained.


Why would you call one species from a genus "dangerous" while calling another species from the same genus "harmless"?

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Angel Minkov said:


> They can't kill a person so I don't see a reason for them to fear my pets. They could kill our dog which is a pinscher, but it lives with my mom. The more "dangerous" species like my P. regalis (which is the only dangerous specie LOL) are very strictly contained. My Lasiodora striatipes escapes almost every week tho. She's a master at escaping, but I've finally been able to confine the wee girl


 I see storage tubs that are locking, those work well. I try to keep all cages locked , Escaped T hairs are devastating last time one got loose I was sick for the whole day.:cry::cry:  6" pink-bloom bird-eater hairs are awful. Old world T bite prob is better than urt hairs.

Poecilotheria metallica bite is probably just as bad as other Pokies. Probably very painfull.


----------



## Pociemon

Angel Minkov said:


> They can't kill a person so I don't see a reason for them to fear my pets. They could kill our dog which is a pinscher, but it lives with my mom. The more "dangerous" species like my P. regalis (which is the only dangerous specie LOL) are very strictly contained. My Lasiodora striatipes escapes almost every week tho. She's a master at escaping, but I've finally been able to confine the wee girl


I hope i misunderstood your post, but sadly i think not! Do you really say that poecilotheria regalis is dangerous and in the same sentence call poecilotheria metalicca harmless?
They are the same species my friend. i know of bite reports from both and they all have a bad smell of pain! 
Sorry, but i think you are inexperienced and you maybe should do more investigation before you write again about this subject!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Metallica venom is just as potent, if not slightly more potent, than regalis venom. Don't become complacent there

As far as their care goes, pretty much identical to regalis in care, although I have noticed metallica are more secretive so hiding places are even more important. Also recommend enclosures with lids that open from the side, these slings can shift really quick and you dont want it running up and out every time you open the lid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

SuzukiSwift said:


> Metallica venom is just as potent, if not slightly more potent, than regalis venom. Don't become complacent there
> 
> As far as their care goes, pretty much identical to regalis in care, although I have noticed metallica are more secretive so hiding places are even more important. Also recommend enclosures with lids that open from the side, these slings can shift really quick and you dont want it running up and out every time you open the lid


well said I have had large pokies 5-7"+ running on me during rehouse, don't play superman & get bit. I kept it cool and guided them back into enclosure. And juvie pokies also I do not hold them !!! they run on me during rehouse. I could get bitten any rehouse gone bad.... just glad I haven't yet.

Gooty sapphire (Metallica venom)  brighter spider venom could be worse FYI.


----------



## Angel Minkov

You guys misunderstood my post. I was comparing P. regalis to my other species ( B. smithi, L. striatipes, G. pulchra, B. vagans). I know every pokie bite is dangerous. 

Like I said, I still don't have the P. metallica so I'm not counting it to my collection. Don't be quick to judge, Pocie. |

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I always confine my OWs very strictly because I have deep respect for them.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

P. regalis of mine are just skittish, P metallica is cool but I wont buy another unless price dips under $50ea, Prob still would pick P sufucsca.

Gbb I would buy again for sure though. Better colored & better eaters.


----------



## Angel Minkov

P. subfusca are absolutely marvelous. They are my favourite taranrula.


----------



## Pociemon

Angel Minkov said:


> You guys misunderstood my post. I was comparing P. regalis to my other species ( B. smithi, L. striatipes, G. pulchra, B. vagans). I know every pokie bite is dangerous.
> 
> Like I said, I still don't have the P. metallica so I'm not counting it to my collection. Don't be quick to judge, Pocie. |
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding. I always confine my OWs very strictly because I have deep respect for them.


Try and read your posts again, then you will see that everyone thinks you compare with metalicca. I am sure if you see that, then you can understand why we advice you this way! 
But only good if you meant the others, because then it makes sense ;-)


----------



## Angel Minkov

Yes, I agree it wasnt written down properly. My apologies.


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Angel Minkov said:


> Yes, I agree it wasnt written down properly. My apologies.


No problem =) Don't feel that we are trying to be harsh on you on purpose, we've just had quite a few people on this forum do and say stupid things so we're always quite jumpy about issues such as complacency etc. Glad to see you're on board =) 

I have two p.metallica slings, they are very sensitive to disturbances but are stunning to look at. Also keep in mind that they may not eat as much as other pokie species might, if this is the case don't worry, it's normal


----------



## Angel Minkov

Yes, I understand that there are sometimes individuals who jump in on OWs as first Ts and do it to look "cool". I've kept Ts for a long time. I know what to expect. I received the sling an hour ago. I set up its enclosure and tried to make it go in, but instead it climbed on my finger and even tried to bite me I think. I tried to guide it with an object, but just couldn't and since its small I decided to just give it a little "push" with my index finger and it went in. I know I'm not supposed to do such things, but I thought "hey, it's travelled 200+ kilometres to get to me... better not stress it more". 

Now I turned on the heater and set it to 23C and left the T in my room. I should open a picture thread, but sadly I rarely have the opportunity to take pictures :cry:


----------



## Martin1975

Hello
I haven't posted here yet,but when I saw P.metallica I had to post. I have two large females,no mature males so far. I have made a communal of these,they've been doing well I have added 4 to the communal size when added 4 cm now the largest 7cm. Their care as any pokie,I also have a regalis communal and have P. Smithi and P.subfusca. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

Martin1975 said:


> Hello
> I haven't posted here yet,but when I saw P.metallica I had to post. I have two large females,no mature males so far. I have made a communal of these,they've been doing well I have added 4 to the communal size when added 4 cm now the largest 7cm. Their care as any pokie,I also have a regalis communal and have P. Smithi and P.subfusca.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Martin that post is quite difficult to follow....do you only have 2 females?   Living together?  Or are there 4 additional slings in the mix, too?


----------



## Martin1975

Hello I apologise if it came through incoherently, I have two large females and a communal of 4 slings. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

Martin1975 said:


> Hello I apologise if it came through incoherently, I have two large females and a communal of 4 slings.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Thanks, that makes sense....don't worry too much about it, with people here from all over the world, it just happens...not a big deal.


----------



## Martin1975

Before I added extra sides to the setup(Poecilotheria Metallica communal)




Added sides (Poecilotheria Metallica communal)





One of my larger females




My regalis communal







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



cold blood said:


> Thanks, that makes sense....don't worry too much about it, with people here from all over the world, it just happens...not a big deal.


Hopefully no more messages like those haha.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54

Martin1975 said:


> Poecilotheria Metallica communal
> 
> My regalis communal


Wait a minute.  Those can't be arboreal cages, there's no feces sprayed all over the sides!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin1975

Poec54 said:


> Wait a minute.  Those can't be arboreal cages, there's no feces sprayed all over the sides!


Oh they are haha,I do cage maintenance with a soft wet cloth/tissue and long tongs. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angel Minkov

Absolutely stunning photos 

Today I tried feeding it a pre-killed mealworm. It didn't take it. I'm going to leave it there until tomorrow.


----------



## Martin1975

Angel Minkov said:


> Today I tried feeding it a pre-killed mealworm. It didn't take it. I'm going to leave it there until tomorrow.


You could try different feeders as well,mixing it up. I use a set size,smaller or equal to the abdomen. Not saying it's a rule,but it has worked with all my T's so far. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angel Minkov

For now I'll feed him mealworms until he molts 1-2 times. I can't remember the last time I kept this small of a sling so now I'm quite nervous LOL


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Wow those communals are fantastic! I've always wanted to try something like that but I'm missing a crucial factor

Money =P


----------



## Angel Minkov

P. regalis communals shouldn't be that expensive. 

After it didn't even look (I guess it may have caught a glimpse with one of its 8 eyes LOL) at the pre-killed mealworm, I cut another one just now but didn't crush its head and gave it to it. For now it shows no interest. I'll see what happens.


----------



## goodyt

Mealworms are not so great. They can kill a sling just after molting especially. I use dubias and flightless fruit flies.


----------



## Martin1975

I have found that crickets with slings,roaches with larger specimens. I just love the way they hunt,it is an awesome sight. With communal setups,regalis works out the cheapest but some say they are more tolerant than communal. Whereas m.balfouri,are true communal species. I have a female,but I am receiving 3 slings this week and there we go my new communal project. I will also be receiving others,like more pokies and Ornithoctonus aureotibialis. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Angel Minkov said:


> P. regalis communals shouldn't be that expensive.
> 
> After it didn't even look (I guess it may have caught a glimpse with one of its 8 eyes LOL) at the pre-killed mealworm, I cut another one just now but didn't crush its head and gave it to it. For now it shows no interest. I'll see what happens.


Maybe to people with full time jobs no but I'm just a student haha


----------



## Poec54

SuzukiSwift said:


> Wow those communals are fantastic! I've always wanted to try something like that but I'm missing a crucial factor
> 
> Money =P


'Communals' aren't as easy as they seem.  Very few T's are anything approaching communal.  It's an abused term in this hobby.  The correct phrase is almost always: 'species that tolerate each other, at least for a while.'  With regalis and fasciata slings I've hatched out, I've kept some together; invariably some individuals will hog the food and in several months will be 2 or 3 times the size of others.  These are animals looking out for themselves, not the group's best interests.  Another food problem is they can be in all stages of the molt cycle. That means some post-molt skinny and starving, some fat and premolt and due to molt at any time.  Do you feed them so the hungry ones can eat (and not cannibalize their molting siblings), or do you wait?  Will uneaten crickets roaming the cage eat the unfortunate ones spiders?  Every choice has risks.  In group cages, sometimes slings/juveniles will grab far more food then they would otherwise, while others are intimidated and go hungry.  Put in extra food so they can all eat, and the cage is crawling with crickets and premolt or molting spiders may be killed.  

To keep ones of similar sizes together, I combined 2 females from one cage and 1 female from another together.  The two stayed together under the cork, and the third kept it's distance.  After a few weeks, they all started to keep away from each other, and suspecting future trouble, I separated them.  These were siblings and of the same size, and not wanting to be near each other.    

Please forum members, stop using the term 'communal', and don't look at group cages as some kind of panacea.  Of the few species that have some tolerance for each other, we can't duplicate their conditions in the wild, and what we end up doing is usually very unnatural.  We have them confined and forced to work things out.  They can't take a break from each other.  We don't know about prey type and frequency.  Whatever challenges we have with a single spider in a cage, it's greatly amplified when you put a group together.  Most of the people who group cages appeal to are beginners, and with lack of experience and understanding, are the last people who should be doing it, especially with Poecilotheria.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin1975

Poec54 said:


> 'Communals' aren't as easy as they seem.  Very few T's are anything approaching communal.  It's an abused term in this hobby.  The correct phrase is almost always: 'species that tolerate each other, at least for a while.'  With regalis and fasciata slings I've hatched out, I've kept some together; invariably some individuals will hog the food and in several months will be 2 or 3 times the size of others.  These are animals looking out for themselves, not the group's best interests.  Another food problem is they can be in all stages of the molt cycle. That means some post-molt skinny and starving, some fat and premolt and due to molt at any time.  Do you feed them so the hungry ones can eat (and not cannibalize their molting siblings), or do you wait?  Will uneaten crickets roaming the cage eat the unfortunate ones spiders?  Every choice has risks.  In group cages, sometimes slings/juveniles will grab far more food then they would otherwise, while others are intimidated and go hungry.  Put in extra food so they can all eat, and the cage is crawling with crickets and premolt or molting spiders may be killed.
> 
> To keep ones of similar sizes together, I combined 2 females from one cage and 1 female from another together.  The two stayed together under the cork, and the third kept it's distance.  After a few weeks, they all started to keep away from each other, and suspecting future trouble, I separated them.  These were siblings and of the same size, and not wanting to be near each other.
> 
> Please forum members, stop using the term 'communal', and don't look at group cages as some kind of panacea.  Of the few species that have some tolerance for each other, we can't duplicate their conditions in the wild, and what we end up doing is usually very unnatural.  We have them confined and forced to work things out.  They can't take a break from each other.  We don't know about prey type and frequency.  Whatever challenges we have with a single spider in a cage, it's greatly amplified when you put a group together.  Most of the people who group cages appeal to are beginners, and with lack of experience and understanding, are the last people who should be doing it, especially with Poecilotheria.


Hello
In general communal setups not communal species(since like above in my statement are deemed tolerable not communal),some people would want one by the pure allure of having one. As for other hobbyists,they first do their homework and put in a lot of time towards this. Some have had communal setups for years,not just within a month or a singular year. A communal setup could fall apart instantly,or thrive without hick ups. 

A lot of things factor in,food availability group setup boundaries when the enclosure is too large a specimen may deem an area it's own and kill off any intruder or just one member losing it since they are predatory by nature. With the communal setup I have P.regalis they've been together for years,they were put together from sling size from the same eggsack. One male matured,died off from old age naturally not being killed etc.

As for other observations,recently they have adopted in molting in the same exact spot. One would molt,and a while after say a week or so the next would using the same spot. This is behaviour I haven't seen before,or I just missed it. With my newer communal setup,the P.metallica have shown similar behaviour might just be coincidental or something to it. I know of two people keeping Poecilotheria setup communally for years now,they will discuss the good and the bad and warn where it need be. 

So I will warn anyone trying this,there are always risks and you need to put in a lot to it. Chances are it could turn out great,or very bad since a lot of factors need to be taken into consideration. I have tried a hystericrates gigas communal setup,that is one I would never advise to anyone since I lost one specimen in that trial as well as Holothele Ince is another I would also warn against. So let me finish by saying,not communal tarantulas but communal setups since if they are or not it is up for debate. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt

Oh, I think I will still keep using the term communal, but I will agree with your "tolerant" statement. I have kept P mets together in various ways in two years without eating each other. There were a couple threats along the way though and I always separated them before anyone got hurt.


----------



## Poec54

goodyt said:


> Oh, I think I will still keep using the term communal, but I will agree with your "tolerant" statement. I have kept P mets together in various ways in two years without eating each other. There were a couple threats along the way though and I always separated them before anyone got hurt.


The definition of 'communal' isn't that they happen not to slaughter each other.  That doesn't make a community.  Working together for the common good is a community.  Poecilotheria ARE NOT communal.  They're individuals that occasionally share retreats  in the wild, due to a scarcity of them in the trees they live in (not being big spinners like Avics).  Poecs are 'in it for themselves', and tolerate each other when that works out for them.  They have no obligations to their friends and neighbors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

A very interesting conversation. Definitely a must-read for every enthusiast who would like to start with "communals".  

I'd like for the P. metallica I got 3-4 days ago to turn out female since I'd like to breed them for 1-2 main reasons with first being their scarcity in their natural habitat and the second being to expand this wonderful hobby in my homeland - Bulgaria. Is there any ratio male/female with this species? I've hard that, for example, B. smithi males are very rare etc

And my second question - Should I or should I not feed mealworms to my T? They seem to be the only option at the moment. The other option being cricket legs


----------



## goodyt

Do you have access to pinhead and really tiny crickets?


----------



## Pociemon

They really are not communal, but i do use the term when writing, but i know it is a bad choice of word. They tolerate eachother when it works in their best interest. As i have said before, several poecilotheria are known to share hides in trees with other poecs, but also with scorpions and centipedes, and that is definately not a community! There are also frogs that lives together with some T´s, but that is only because it benefits both species, not because of deep feelings towards eachother...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt

Personally, I decided to have a healthy collection before I decided to do a communal. That is what I am doing now. I have eight gravid females, and now I am starting my first communal of four slings. The reason why am practicing with communal's right now is because when I have 100 slings and one terrarium I want to be able to consolidate them in a single space. I am experimenting with this now so that I won't have to worry about problems later. Also, if somebody wants to do the same, then I will be willing to give them information on how to do it correctly. that is why I am doing a communal and why I am talking about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Poec54

goodyt said:


> I have eight gravid females, and now I am starting my first communal of four slings.


What species are the 8 females?


----------



## goodyt

Poecilotheria metallicas

https://www.facebook.com/GootyLand


----------



## cold blood

Angel Minkov said:


> Should I or should I not feed mealworms to my T? They seem to be the only option at the moment. The other option being cricket legs


Mealworms are just fine....as long as they will eat them...some t's just turn up their proverbial nose to them.  I'd imagine slings would eat them.


----------



## goodyt

...and don't leave uneaten live mealworms in there if they could be molting. Right?


----------



## cold blood

goodyt said:


> ...and don't leave uneaten live mealworms in there if they could be molting. Right?


Right, even if they're not anywhere near molting, they can remain alive beneath the sub a long time.

I'd assume if they were fed to slings that they would be cut into bite size pieces and not fed alive.


----------



## Martin1975

A quick photo showing them together,the fourth one is molting in the back round of the enclosure. Oh and I know,I need to do some clean up on that glass again haha.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

I could never imagine having the money to house 8 of these together lol. Sounds epic:biggrin:So glad your success in keeping these communal !


----------



## goodyt

http://youtu.be/EWliwuYkrCc

I started trying it with seven slings two years ago. I was talked out of it after a month and then separated them all but all seven (plus another seven) are mature and well now.


----------



## Martin1975

goodyt said:


> http://youtu.be/EWliwuYkrCc
> 
> I started trying it with seven slings two years ago. I was talked out of it after a month and then separated them all but all seven (plus another seven) are mature and well now.


My Poecilotheria Regalis communal setup together since sling,a friend of mine said the best is to add Metallica from 5cm together as I have done and they instantly accepted each other. He had been doing Communal setups for a long time. The regalis were done differently,but the metallicas are doing great and are molting in the same exact spot over and over as are the Regalis.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angel Minkov

I cut them and crush their heads. They cannot move this way so they dont burrow. I know the danger of leaving mealworms to burrow and stay in the T container... Never had any incidents with eaten by mealworms tarantulas.   And thank god.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt

You're fine then, as long as the T's are eating.


----------



## Angel Minkov

I contacted a fellow hobbyist who sells tarantulas since a very long time and he should have baby crickets...


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Just my 2 cents: I keep all of my Poecilotheria sac mates that are housed together really fat with Shelfordella lateralis (Turkish Red Runner Roach). The Red Runners are always running (pun intended) around the enclosure in ample numbers and never chew on a molting spider. This way I do not have any small skinny spiders... I pull my males when they mature and usually separate my females as adults. I then breed the females.


----------



## goodyt

That would be my third choice, personally. Enjoy. They are amazing.


----------



## Angel Minkov

Tried feeding it a mealworm again... No response. Looks like they really are the black sheep of the genus when it comes to eating.


----------



## Poec54

Angel Minkov said:


> Tried feeding it a mealworm again... No response. Looks like they really are the black sheep of the genus when it comes to eating.



Not really.  A lot of T's won't eat mealworms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

Well, saturday I'm going to buy crickets.


----------



## Poec54

Angel Minkov said:


> Well, saturday I'm going to buy crickets.



The only time I can get any of my Poecs to eat superworms/mealworms is right after a molt when they're starving.  Once they've put on some weight, most won't touch them then.


----------



## goodyt

Try to get crickets that aren't much bigger than the P met's body (not including legs.) All that exciting jumpy movement is irresistible if it's hungry at all.


----------



## Angel Minkov

If I can't get such little crickets I'll just cut them/remove their legs except one so they're not too jumpy when bit. I think that might work.


----------



## goodyt

I've fed cricket parts to little ones before. It does work. If we were talking about mice and boa constrictors -I would say- definitely euthanize it first. In the case of the crickets and P mets, it's not likely that a hungry T will turn it's nose up at its live movement if you can get it at the right size. 

Not to add confusion to the mix but live crickets can bite but pinching the head of a cricket might be a waste of a little life and (like) twelve cents. 

I prefer to just observe with crickets (and ALWAYS with mealworms) since lasting damage would take time to do with a cricket's bite. Then, if the T does not eat the cricket, you can keep it in a separate tiny container with a damp paper towel and a small piece of fruit or vegetable (like an apple or potato) for a day or two and try again. 

That's why I prefer dubias and large flightless fruitflies. They can be left unobserved. 

Then if you want to go uber eco system, add pill bugs or earwigs to clean up what bolis you may miss or left over decomposing material so that you can keep from needing to change out the substrate. I like to use pothos in peat moss (boil first if you prefer) to double filter the extra particulates in the substrate. Again, enjoy.


----------



## awiec

Angel Minkov said:


> Tried feeding it a mealworm again... No response. Looks like they really are the black sheep of the genus when it comes to eating.


Sometimes they take time to adjust before they hunt, you cant wait a few days and try again. I know my T's won't touch meal worms, some will eat roaches but 100% will go for crickets. I know my P.met takes his sweet time to get his food despite the fact he won't think twice to throw a pose up at me. A small cricket should entice it but if you keep an eye on it, roaches are good too (make sure they don't burrow) as they make a good hearty meal if the T will take them.


----------



## Angel Minkov

Today I bought crix. I picked the smallest, removed it's "jumping" legs and 2 others so it's relatively immobile. I gave it to Blue (my gf proposed that we call it blue and that's its name lol). We'll see what happens 

---------- Post added 11-15-2014 at 07:14 PM ----------

Still no interest in food. Could it be something in regards to conditions?


----------



## goodyt

Pics? How moist is the substrate?

---------- Post added 11-15-2014 at 08:29 PM ----------

It could possibly be premolt.


----------



## Angel Minkov

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=131981&d=1416140283 - the abdomen looks pretty small for a premolt? I'd guess it hasn't eaten since its last moult. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=131982&d=1416140324 - this is after misting. Since I got it I've misted once. Sprayed 2 times just a little on the plastic plant for drinking.


----------



## cold blood

Angel, I'd add more plants (I prefer plastic plants, like those sold for aquariums) and maybe another chunk of wood (or a larger chunk), it looks kind of Spartan in there and the more anchor points you can provide, the easier it is for the t to not only web, but make those web tubes rather intricate.

And put in a water dish...as simple as the lid from a water bottle.


----------



## Angel Minkov

Then I should get a bigger enclosure so I can put in more stuff in it? This one is pretty little and limited in terms of space. I just tried feeding it cricket parts and it tagged it so hard it flung it off the tongs... First time seeing a T hit something so hard. Sadly it wasn't interested in eating it.


----------



## cold blood

Angel Minkov said:


> Then I should get a bigger enclosure so I can put in more stuff in it? This one is pretty little and limited in terms of space. I just tried feeding it cricket parts and it tagged it so hard it flung it off the tongs... First time seeing a T hit something so hard. Sadly it wasn't interested in eating it.


No, just add a little more, I like to put plants directly around the wood, its not like you need a ton, just a  few strands of plastic plant, a water dish and maybe some long fiber spangum moss (I know I butchered that spelling).  The quicker it webs and more webbing it creates, the easier it will be to deal with as it will automatically head there in times of stress or surprise...without it, you'll see a higher likelihood of bolting or scrambling around the enclosure at a high rate of speed.

You shouldn't need to tong feed it, it should have zero issues hunting and killing a small cricket...arboreals are good hunters, even when small.  It will eat in time, and it sounds like it may be getting more interested...or perhaps ticked...lol.


----------



## Pociemon

Angel Minkov said:


> Then I should get a bigger enclosure so I can put in more stuff in it? This one is pretty little and limited in terms of space. I just tried feeding it cricket parts and it tagged it so hard it flung it off the tongs... First time seeing a T hit something so hard. Sadly it wasn't interested in eating it.


I would give the T a rest for now. It can without problems molt a couple of times in there, then give it a bigger enclosure. You dont need a waterdish in there, just mist in there a couple of times a week, it works well. Dont go crazy about the humidity though, just keep it around 70% and you have a happy T.


----------



## Angel Minkov

By reccomendation from cold blood, I put in one more plastic plant which I found suitable for  webbing and anchor spots. Will update with a pic when Im at home.




I added this plant. Seemed appropriate given that it has many contact points near it - the piece of bark, the other plastic plant, walls, lid etc.

My P. metallica has webbed up, but only a very small amount. It seems to have close to none interest in webbing. I guess it's still acclimating to the conditions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

Angel Minkov said:


> View attachment 132028
> 
> 
> I added this plant. Seemed appropriate given that it has many contact points near it - the piece of bark, the other plastic plant, walls, lid etc.
> 
> My P. metallica has webbed up, but only a very small amount. It seems to have close to none interest in webbing. I guess it's still acclimating to the conditions.


Mine is not a major webber either, he just made a little tunnel that is mostly on the ground and that is where he likes to hang out until he decides to give me threat poses. My P.vitatta is not a big webber either and only has a few patches here and there but my regalis has a huge dirt curtain and tunnel system; so it depends how your spider is.


----------



## Angel Minkov

My P. regalis is also a very firm webber, but hasnt shown much interested in webbing since I moved it to another enclosure.

Today I noticed some poo from the P. metallica. Looks like it's eaten before I received her. That makes me a bit more laid-back.


----------



## Poec54

Some Poecs spin more than others as slings.  My concern is that it's abdomen is pretty small in the pic.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Pociemon said:


> They really are not communal, but i do use the term when writing, but i know it is a bad choice of word. They tolerate eachother when it works in their best interest. As i have said before, several poecilotheria are known to share hides in trees with other poecs, but also with scorpions and centipedes, and that is definately not a community! There are also frogs that lives together with some T´s, but that is only because it benefits both species, not because of deep feelings towards eachother...


Why would a T live around a centipede? couldn't a centipede make a meal out of it , they are very aggressive. Or do they tolerate each-other when hiding from bigger predators. I've seen spiders live near centipedes in ohio , under rocks etc.


----------



## Angel Minkov

Poec54 said:


> Some Poecs spin more than others as slings.  My concern is that it's abdomen is pretty small in the pic.



Which pic? The last one with the added plant?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Angel Minkov said:


> Which pic? The last one with the added plant?


yeah it does look really skinny , Make sure it eats soon.


----------



## Angel Minkov

I cut a cricket, removed the hind legs and tried feeding it yet again. No response.


----------



## goodyt

Is it active?


----------



## Pociemon

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Why would a T live around a centipede? couldn't a centipede make a meal out of it , they are very aggressive. Or do they tolerate each-other when hiding from bigger predators. I've seen spiders live near centipedes in ohio , under rocks etc.


They all have been seen sharing hides/logs in trees together, i guess it is of mutual benefit so they all can avoid predation in the day hours. I am sure all of them, scorps, T´s and centipedes prefer more easy prey items than eachother where they risk themselves to become the dinner. It makes good sense to me that they can tolerate eachother. 
I have in Thailand observed all three species live under the same rocks, so they do it many places. It is a fact.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Pociemon said:


> They all have been seen sharing hides/logs in trees together, i guess it is of mutual benefit so they all can avoid predation in the day hours. I am sure all of them, scorps, T´s and centipedes prefer more easy prey items than eachother where they risk themselves to become the dinner. It makes good sense to me that they can tolerate eachother.
> I have in Thailand observed all three species live under the same rocks, so they do it many places. It is a fact.


Yeah it makes since, Fighting to the death or two predators never is a good idea. Easier meals are less risky.


----------



## Poec54

Where's the water bowl in the pic?  That really should be mandatory.  Don't rely on misting.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Poec54 said:


> Where's the water bowl in the pic?  That really should be mandatory.  Don't rely on misting.


Yeah your right my high humidity species I put multiple filled water-bowls, Keep some of substrate dry though so it dost get too swampy. My P antinous got like 4 small water-bowls lol. Im using cut off pieces of water-bottles for water-dishes I can throw them out if they get nasty , I make sure they aren't sharp though.

Got any better ideas for waterbowls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah your right my high humidity species I put multiple filled water-bowls, Keep some of substrate dry though so it dost get too swampy. My P antinous got like 4 small water-bowls


Good point.  If you need more humidity, and don't want wet substrate, adding a water bowl or two is a great way to do it.  Or if the spider keeps filling up one water bowl with substrate.


----------



## goodyt

I've raised 14 P mets to their adult stages without using water bowls until they were in their late juvie stages. I still don't need to give them water, but they like it.

---------- Post added 11-18-2014 at 09:54 PM ----------

As long as it has that dry climbing space and the soil isn't so wet that you can squeeze water out of it, you should be in the right humidity zone. 

Also, how much light is it getting? And how much are you stressing out? What I mean by that is how often do you see it running for shelter? It needs to have very low stress right now until he gets his next meal.

---------- Post added 11-18-2014 at 09:55 PM ----------

I never mist. I only add water to the substrate after it gets dry on the surface for a day or two.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

goodyt said:


> I've raised 14 P mets to their adult stages without using water bowls until they were in their late juvie stages. I still don't need to give them water, but they like it.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-18-2014 at 09:54 PM ----------
> 
> As long as it has that dry climbing space and the soil isn't so wet that you can squeeze water out of it, you should be in the right humidity zone.
> 
> Also, how much light is it getting? And how much are you stressing out? What I mean by that is how often do you see it running for shelter? It needs to have very low stress right now until he gets his next meal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-18-2014 at 09:55 PM ----------
> 
> I never mist. I only add water to the substrate after it gets dry on the surface for a day or two.


yeah Pokies are more at risk with wet sub , they do very good with dry I think. Why are they so hardy for aboreals?? Very impressive. They put most african Ts to shame for hardiness. Even OBT is trumped , I think pokies do better drier.


----------



## goodyt

The only P met sling (out of sixteen -the other one that died did so because I gave it a plant without checking if the local nursery had sprayed it for pesticides-) that failed to eat it's first meal with me probably did so because it had wet substrate and no climbing space right away. It's sac mate was okay though in similar conditions.


----------



## Martin1975

goodyt said:


> The only P met sling (out of sixteen -the other one that died did so because I gave it a plant without checking if the local nursery had sprayed it for pesticides-) that failed to eat it's first meal with me probably did so because it had wet substrate and no climbing space right away. It's sac mate was okay though in similar conditions.


I have to agree with this statement,I have not housed my Poecilotheria on wet substrate at all. I just add a water dish,and mist every few days. I haven't lost one Poecilotheria,so that must count for something. Even my communal setups have been done the same way,and they have been doing well.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Martin1975 said:


> I have to agree with this statement,I have not housed my Poecilotheria on wet substrate at all. I just add a water dish,and mist every few days. I haven't lost one Poecilotheria,so that must count for something. Even my communal setups have been done the same way,and they have been doing well.


Only Pokies I ever lost were ones with wetter sub, and ones who had DKS but I dealt with seller. Who I believe wasn't his fault he, I also don't think Dks happens to him often. I usually give my Arboreal's bark to climb or something too.

Larger Pokies do fine on wet or dry sub It seems, they always are up high it seems away from ground when properly set up in 10gal.


----------



## Martin1975

As for my metallica communal setup, I would like to note going for the next milestone mark of 60 days. So far not one Hick up, sharing close proximity not one in one corner the other in another. They have utilised the same spot for molting,how is that for interesting. I have a possible male in between the specimens,since it is really outgrowing the others since sling size. I will do an interesting update soon on my regalis communal setup,they've been together since sling and this is now years later. I have an adult male in,he has courted two females within the setup no attacks on him he is still alive and kicking and tapping his heart away. I have also started up a Monocentropus Balfouri communal setup,will have updates on this as well. 

---------- Post added 11-19-2014 at 05:21 AM ----------




Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Only Pokies I ever lost were ones with wetter sub, and ones who had DKS but I dealt with seller. Who I believe wasn't his fault he, I also don't think Dks happens to him often. I usually give my Arboreal's bark to climb or something too.
> 
> Larger Pokies do fine on wet or dry sub It seems, they always are up high it seems away from ground when properly set up in 10gal.


Hello again
I hope you try the avic setup I am using,since many will disagree but the proof is in the pudding so to say or in the photos haha. All those were reared from sling,so I didn't just get a large specimen and test it I went out and tested multiple avic types.


----------



## goodyt

Martin1975 said:


> I have to agree with this statement,I have not housed my Poecilotheria on wet substrate at all. I just add a water dish,and mist every few days. I haven't lost one Poecilotheria,so that must count for something. Even my communal setups have been done the same way,and they have been doing well.


So, we agreed that there is such thing as substrate being too wet for these guys.

I'll concede that misting and a water bowl are another method that can work but, since the action of misting can be stressful, and we want to keep the sling from being any more stress than possible.

I would go on suggest watering the soil as opposed to misting for right now. Only add a few drops of water but do you add some when it gets dry.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Martin1975 said:


> As for my metallica communal setup, I would like to note going for the next milestone mark of 60 days. So far not one Hick up, sharing close proximity not one in one corner the other in another. They have utilised the same spot for molting,how is that for interesting. I have a possible male in between the specimens,since it is really outgrowing the others since sling size. I will do an interesting update soon on my regalis communal setup,they've been together since sling and this is now years later. I have an adult male in,he has courted two females within the setup no attacks on him he is still alive and kicking and tapping his heart away. I have also started up a Monocentropus Balfouri communal setup,will have updates on this as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-19-2014 at 05:21 AM ----------
> 
> 
> Hello again
> I hope you try the avic setup I am using,since many will disagree but the proof is in the pudding so to say or in the photos haha. All those were reared from sling,so I didn't just get a large specimen and test it I went out and tested multiple avic types.


 MY A avic is doing fine, going strong for 2 years or so. I shouldn't have quit the genus due to bad experience in the past , Someday ill get a new A versi or a few. I still prefer pokies though I am not afraid of there potent bites.

A versi was sub adult female 4" . Really I quit posting for 6 months, or more due to this loss , plus Goliath death. I like dissapeard Id imagine some thought I quit the T hobby.


----------



## Martin1975

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> MY A avic is doing fine, going strong for 2 years or so. I shouldn't have quit the genus due to bad experience in the past , Someday ill get a new A versi or a few. I still prefer pokies though I am not afraid of there potent bites.
> 
> A versi was sub adult female 4" . Really I quit posting for 6 months, or more due to this loss , plus Goliath death. I like dissapeard Id imagine some thought I quit the T hobby.


Well glad you haven't given up,hope to see you post more even though I have just joined here recently.

---------- Post added 11-19-2014 at 06:12 AM ----------




goodyt said:


> So, we agreed that there is such thing as substrate being too wet for these guys.
> 
> I'll concede that misting and a water bowl are another method that can work but, since the action of misting can be stressful, and we want to keep the sling from being any more stress than possible.
> 
> I would go on suggest watering the soil as opposed to misting for right now. Only add a few drops of water but do you add some when it gets dry.


Yes the stress factor is there,maybe dumb luck I don't know but with all my pokies I have been doing well. When I do mist,I mist in opposite sides of where my pokies are. I do not,and I emphasise this I do not spray on them or in close proximity.


----------



## goodyt

That's a good side note. Sometimes I do forget important side notes.

I'm sure there's nothing dumb about your luck. You have good numbers. Right?


----------



## Martin1975

goodyt said:


> That's a good side note. Sometimes I do forget important side notes.
> 
> I'm sure there's nothing dumb about your luck. You have good numbers. Right?


I have had no losses so far,the following I have in my collection.
- Poecilotheria metallica 
- Poecilotheria subfusca/bara
- Poecilotheria Smithi
- Poecilotheria Fasciata 
- Poecilotheria Regalis 
- Poecilotheria Striata


----------



## Pociemon

I dont use any waterbowls for any of my T´s, only when i have dry periods on them because of breeding purposes i do it shortly. I keep the substrate wet and moist 1 or 2 times a week. With the small T´s put in some bark, and the T many times sucks the water from there.


----------



## Poec54

Pociemon said:


> I dont use any waterbowls for any of my T´s, only when i have dry periods on them because of breeding purposes i do it shortly. I keep the substrate wet and moist 1 or 2 times a week. With the small T´s put in some bark, and the T many times sucks the water from there.


Most people can't do that without losing spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

I put in a bottle cap from a Coca Cola bottle and filled it almost to the top. Added 2 more rings of holes on the sides of the enclosure since the bottle cap is pretty big compared to the enclosure itself. Didn't want the air to get stuffy and stagnant.


----------



## Pociemon

Poec54 said:


> Most people can't do that without losing spiders.


you are probably right. but some keepers might be able to do it. but maybe not for newcomers.


----------



## goodyt

Angel Minkov said:


> I put in a bottle cap from a Coca Cola bottle and filled it almost to the top. Added 2 more rings of holes on the sides of the enclosure since the bottle cap is pretty big compared to the enclosure itself. Didn't want the air to get stuffy and stagnant.


Another side note: bowls shouldn't be bigger than your T's leg span.


----------



## Angel Minkov

It's smaller, but Im looking for a smaller cap or vessel... Any ideas?


----------



## goodyt

I'm using micro tierra cotta pots filled almost to the top with hot glue for my third instars.


----------



## vespers

goodyt said:


> Another side note: bowls shouldn't be bigger than your T's leg span.


It isn't going to hurt anything if a water bowl is a little larger than the spider's leg span.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54

vespers said:


> It isn't going to hurt anything if a water bowl is a little larger than the spider's leg span.


Right, spiders float, they don't sink, they're never far from the sides.


----------



## BobGrill

goodyt said:


> Another side note: bowls shouldn't be bigger than your T's leg span.


Where'd you get that info from?


----------



## Poec54

BobGrill said:


> Where'd you get that info from?


That's just being cautious, but perhaps a bit overly so.


----------



## goodyt

BobGrill said:


> Where'd you get that info from?


I did read that at some source that I found reliable enough at the time to follow. I don't keep a catalog with all my footnotes for all of my actions and advice.

I do have a masters degree and in That time I learned the importance of sighting one's sources but it's not happening here. 

In four years since I have received my degree I have researched caring for these animals way more than any of my cats (poor kitties.)  In that time, I saw this statement that has only proven to make sense to me.


----------



## vespers

goodyt said:


> I did read that at some source that I found reliable enough at the time to follow. I don't keep a catalog with all my footnotes for all of my actions and advice.
> 
> I do have a masters degree and in That time I learned the importance of sighting one's sources but it's not happening here.
> 
> In four years since I have received my degree I have researched caring for these animals way more than any of my cats (poor kitties.)  In that time, I saw this statement that has only proven to make sense to me.


You claim to have a masters degree in _music_. A nice personal accomplishment, indeed, though that's not going to be very relevant on an arachnid forum.

How has "bowls shouldn't be bigger than your T's leg span" been _proven_ to make sense to you? As previously stated, a tarantula isn't going to sink. Sources you say? How about this image of an Avicularia _not_ drowning on the surface of one of nature's large 'water bowls':
http://www.natgeocreative.com/comp/MI/001/1332172.jpg


----------



## goodyt

Are we talking about Avicularia?

---------- Post added 11-20-2014 at 09:03 AM ----------

And how long did you go to school?


----------



## vespers

goodyt said:


> Are we talking about Avicularia?
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-20-2014 at 09:03 AM ----------
> 
> And how long did you go to school?


You're avoiding my question with more questions. Really?

Your statement in question was in regards to water bowl size. The subfamily of Theraphosidae is irrelevant in this instance, as most will float.

And I went to school decades ago, so what? Again, that's about as relevant to tarantula water bowls as your music degree is.

Now, since you chose to not actually answer the questions asked of you or cite sources...see this thread with Advan's pic in post #11 of a _Poecilotheria_ tarsus _not_ breaking the surface tension of a water dish: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?233327-Can-a-tarantula-drown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt

My point is that you're a genus off.

I own 15 P mets and have been raisin them for years.

---------- Post added 11-20-2014 at 10:00 AM ----------

Don't blanket your statement with the word "most". Do you have an image of a floating gooty?


----------



## Angel Minkov

Come on, people. Stop it. 

Thanks for all the help, everyone. I did all that was recommended. Now all I can do is wait for it to feel some hunger LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

What makes you so sure that a P.metallica couldn't float on water as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

I think it can float due to it being very small and light, but I believe it can technically drown.


----------



## Poec54

Angel Minkov said:


> I think it can float due to it being very small and light, but I believe it can technically drown.


They all can drown, their lung slits are right next to the ground, or water.  But their oxygen needs are much lower than a vertebrate's, so they won't drown nearly as fast either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

*drowning?*

This is a versi sling drinking from a water bottle lid bigger than its dls.   

All my slings get a dish once they reach 1/2" and I frequently see them in the dish...without issue I might add.  If you're really worried, put a few pebbles in, I believe drowning in such a situation to be a virtual impossibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

In my 5 years of experience I have NEVER seen a T drink from the water vessels I have offered.


----------



## cold blood

Angel Minkov said:


> In my 5 years of experience I have NEVER seen a T drink from the water vessels I have offered.


I find that incredible, especially if you have slings.  My adults and even juveniles rarely are seen drinking, but slings seem to be drinking on a fairly regular basis.   My oldest t drinks about once a year as far as I can tell.

I'd chalk that up to just not having the luck to witness it.


----------



## Poec54

Angel Minkov said:


> In my 5 years of experience I have NEVER seen a T drink from the water vessels I have offered.


They all do if there's a water bowl, especially after shedding when they so a high percentage of body fluids and their fangs haven't hardened enough to eat.  They may be drinking at 3:00AM and you're not seeing it, they are nocturnal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Angel Minkov said:


> In my 5 years of experience I have NEVER seen a T drink from the water vessels I have offered.


I just watched my pinkbloom birdeater drink from its water bowl earlier. They definitely use them , maybe at nightime more so.


----------



## KcFerry

*I catch my T's using their water bowls all the time!
Sometimes they'll stay "face-planted" in the dish for an hour. 
















That's just the ones I've caught in the act. :biggrin:*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## telepatella

^Love that 3rd one! Eager drinker...


----------



## Angel Minkov

Darn, I couldn't buy crickets today for my P. met... I was able to buy only roaches. Better breed them fast. Baby Nauphoeta cinerea should be small enough for the T to eat I guess?

Still no interest in food. I'm very concerned now... I feel like this P. met will just die off... I did everything you guys told me to do - added a bit more decoration, a water dish, I'm keeping the sub only partly and slightly moist, I tried crickets and mealworms - no interest in food. At least from the poo spot on the side of the enclosure I can rest assured it has eaten before I've gotten it.


----------



## Pociemon

Angel Minkov said:


> Still no interest in food. I'm very concerned now... I feel like this P. met will just die off... I did everything you guys told me to do - added a bit more decoration, a water dish, I'm keeping the sub only partly and slightly moist, I tried crickets and mealworms - no interest in food. At least from the poo spot on the side of the enclosure I can rest assured it has eaten before I've gotten it.


Do you know when the T last molted?
If a T wont eat there are rarely need to worry, there can be many reasons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

Unfortunately I do not know that. I'll let it be for now. I'll remove the mealworm tomorrow if it has not been eaten and try again next saturday.


----------



## Pociemon

Here is how i keep poecs this size:


for size comparison:


1 more molt and i upgrade them, i like to keep them on a small space in the beginning of their lives.
The advantage here is they cant avoid seeing the food, but it is more demanding for the keeper this way.


----------



## cold blood

Angel Minkov said:


> Still no interest in food. I'm very concerned now... I feel like this P. met will just die off... I did everything you guys told me to do - added a bit more decoration, a water dish, I'm keeping the sub only partly and slightly moist, I tried crickets and mealworms - no interest in food. At least from the poo spot on the side of the enclosure I can rest assured it has eaten before I've gotten it.


The next thing to try is a big dose of patience.


----------



## friendttyy

Martin1975 said:


> I have had no losses so far,the following I have in my collection.
> - Poecilotheria metallica
> - Poecilotheria subfusca/bara
> - Poecilotheria Smithi
> - Poecilotheria Fasciata
> - Poecilotheria Regalis
> - Poecilotheria Striata


Thats a lot of pokies..


----------



## Angel Minkov

I didn't mean to sound impatient, I am simply concerned for my T. They are not just some animals I can replace and feel the same... I'd be very frustrated if ANY of my Ts died... I remember losing my first G. pulchra - I wasn't myself for 1 month.


----------



## friendttyy

It might be in premolt


----------



## Martin1975

friendttyy said:


> Thats a lot of pokies..


Hello
Still need to add more,Formosa ornata subfusca highland and others. Will be mating my Metallica females as soon as I have a viable male,or if someone I know has a male. The photo added,is of my 2nd female that should be ready to breed the others I have are still young.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

Great photos, Martin


----------



## Martin1975

goodyt said:


> View attachment 132186
> 
> 
> These are two of my slings.


Very nice photo of them hurling together  !

---------- Post added 11-23-2014 at 04:24 PM ----------




Angel Minkov said:


> Great photos, Martin


Thank you,wanted to document the spermatheca and it being my own photo I have the right to post as I wish,no issues haha.


----------



## goodyt

I've never had a problem with this species in communals. Of course, I did have one escape though and found it curled up on the floor this morning after it had been missing for a week. (


----------



## Poec54

goodyt said:


> I've never had a problem with this species in communals.((


Then there's Kelly Swift, the first guy in the US to breed P metallica.  He had a sac of 2nd/3rd instars slaughter each other and lost half the sac, and this back when the prices were sky high.  That 'little' miscalculation cost him thousands of dollars.


----------



## goodyt

He obviously didn't ask me for advice. ;-)


----------



## Angel Minkov

I hope my little baby turns out to be a girl so I can try to breed this wonderful species. I really want to help preserve pokies in their natural habitat, but I think there is not much we, the tarantula lovers, can do.


----------



## Martin1975

My other female Poecilotheria Metallica 

As for communal setups,I have had advice from someone who breeds the Metallicas regularly and had told me only to add them from 5cm DLS. So far his advice has been spot on,haven't had cannibalism and all have chosen to share their web/hide and molt in the same spot.


----------



## Poec54

goodyt said:


> He obviously didn't ask me for advice. ;-)


In retrospect, I'm sure he wishes he would have.  Actually, he's very anti group cages ('communals' is an erroneous term for spiders) having had other bad experiences.  It's not the panacea some make it out to be.


----------



## goodyt

My friend has 15 together that he's kept for over 18 months that way. I'm not worried going forward.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Poec54

goodyt said:


> My friend has 15 together that he's kept for over 18 months that way. I'm not worried going forward.


As long as you can afford losses, go for it.  18 months of sac mates together isn't the ultimate test.  Things can still happen.  With 15 in a cage, you really can't keep track of how many you have in there.  That's really not a manageable amount long term.


----------



## goodyt

Poec54 said:


> As long as you can afford losses, go for it.  18 months of sac mates together isn't the ultimate test.  Things can still happen.  With 15 in a cage, you really can't keep track of how many you have in there.  That's really not a manageable amount long term.


Regarding communals:

That's a your opinion sprinkled with facts of other people's experiences. I (on the other hand) have both opinions and successful experiences.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Poec54

goodyt said:


> Regarding communals:
> 
> That's a your opinion sprinkled with facts of other people's experiences. I (on the other hand) have both opinions and successful experiences.


Limited experience.  You've got a ways to go.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Poec54 said:


> Limited experience.  You've got a ways to go.


Yeah I never kept communals yet, I house solo so far. Some species it can work well til a cirtain size.  U have any communals??


----------



## Poec54

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah I never kept communals yet, I house solo so far. Some species it can work well til a cirtain size.  U have any communals??


I've got young regalis and fasciata that I bred.  There's a huge difference in size between them, some hog the food and intimidate others.  I've got slings from the same sac ranging from 1" to 3", so I've moved them into different deli cups of similar-sized siblings.  Feeding is a balancing act, as some may be premolt, and putting crickets in for the hungry ones who already molted (so they don't try to kill their vulnerable sac mates), but the crickets may kill the molting/premolt spiders.  When you're in the double digits in a cage, you have little control; they fend for themselves.  Even with 5, as you may not be able to see all of them, and don't know if all will eat (or be molting).  These ARE NOT 'communal' spiders.  That word is so abused in this hobby it's ridiculous.  Poecs tolerate each other to some extent, because of lack of suitable retreats in the wild, but it's 'every man for himself.'  They don't act for the benefit of the group.  It works for some people, for others there's been losses.  There's two detailed books on Poecilotheria, both in German, and in one of them they spell out how long each species can be kept together before there's likely to be problems.  It's not open-ended on all of them.


----------



## goodyt

https://vimeo.com/112669672

---------- Post added 11-23-2014 at 10:23 PM ----------

http://youtu.be/0IlyPJrOlrE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Very cool but unless I bred this species I would never have the off hand cash to buy a lot to house together anyways, they are getting cheaper though. Excellent pokie,  I still prefer tiger striped ones.


----------



## Martin1975

Hello
I saw the most amazing thing last night observing my new Monocentropus Balfouri communal setup,like poec54 stated communal means when they work together for a common goal. Guess what,I saw them take note of this actually removing substrate together building a new tunnel and moving the substrate to one spot. This was unbelievable to say the least, I want to try and setup an enclosure in such a way I will be able to take time lapse video footage of them. 

One can't understand how much this was amazing for me,I felt like I could scream haha but it was late at night and the other people would not have appreciated it. I would also like to say sorry,I know its not the right topic to post it in but I had to post where poec54 is active in. So poec54,this will be an amazing project for me maybe I can actually document this with them growing up.


----------



## Angel Minkov

Its alright, Martin. You guys can discuss anything you like here as long as there are no conflicts and its not against the rules.


----------



## Martin1975

Angel Minkov said:


> Its alright, Martin. You guys can discuss anything you like here as long as there are no conflicts and its not against the rules.


Thanks,I just had to share it.


----------



## Ceratogyrus

goodyt said:


> Regarding communals:
> 
> That's a your opinion sprinkled with facts of other people's experiences. I (on the other hand) have both opinions and successful experiences.


I have had success stories of pokies and also had some horror stories.
Recently went from a "toleration" of around 10 P.striata that have been together for 2 years go down to 2 enclosures with a mature pair in each now. Total destruction just out of the blue. Subsequently separated my formosa, rufilata and subfusca communals. Was hoping to try them till adulthood, but not worth the risk anymore even though I am trying to cut down on enclosures. Guess I will just have to sell a few rufilata and formosa now to make space.  

This coming from someone who has been keeping pokies "communally" for about 4 years already. In the beginning I would have put money on them being communal, but opinions change with time. There are no truly communal tarantulas that I can think of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon

Poec54 said:


> I've got young regalis and fasciata that I bred.  There's a huge difference in size between them, some hog the food and intimidate others.  I've got slings from the same sac ranging from 1" to 3", so I've moved them into different deli cups of similar-sized siblings.  Feeding is a balancing act, as some may be premolt, and putting crickets in for the hungry ones who already molted (so they don't try to kill their vulnerable sac mates), but the crickets may kill the molting/premolt spiders.  When you're in the double digits in a cage, you have little control; they fend for themselves.  Even with 5, as you may not be able to see all of them, and don't know if all will eat (or be molting).  These ARE NOT 'communal' spiders.  That word is so abused in this hobby it's ridiculous.  Poecs tolerate each other to some extent, because of lack of suitable retreats in the wild, but it's 'every man for himself.'  They don't act for the benefit of the group.  It works for some people, for others there's been losses.  There's two detailed books on Poecilotheria, both in German, and in one of them they spell out how long each species can be kept together before there's likely to be problems.  It's not open-ended on all of them.


I have 1 of these book and have read the other. It is a shame they are not in english, they are a good read and written by some guys who knows what they are talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin1975

Ceratogyrus said:


> I have had success stories of pokies and also had some horror stories.
> Recently went from a "toleration" of around 10 P.striata that have been together for 2 years go down to 2 enclosures with a mature pair in each now. Total destruction just out of the blue. Subsequently separated my formosa, rufilata and subfusca communals. Was hoping to try them till adulthood, but not worth the risk anymore even though I am trying to cut down on enclosures. Guess I will just have to sell a few rufilata and formosa now to make space.
> 
> This coming from someone who has been keeping pokies "communally" for about 4 years already. In the beginning I would have put money on them being communal, but opinions change with time. There are no truly communal tarantulas that I can think of.


Hello
I will have to see how the new M.Balfouri will do,I wish I had a camera to document last night since communal tarantulas are defined as working together for the good of the community. That is what they did,moving substrate building a tunnel and putting removed substrate in the exact same spot.I will try and setup a time lapse video recording for the enclosure,since I'd like document behaviour as much as possible and from young to old. 

A lot of people have made videos of mother feeding young, sac mates living together etc. As for Poecilotheria communal setups,I have changed my view a bit on that since I always said they were communal. I have done this since I have not seen much behaviour to validate it,but I still haven't lost any in either of them. The regalis setup has seen two mature males,and now mating of two females by one male recently. 

So in retrospect,after being told by you meaning Ceratogyrus,I have gone away from the belief that H.gigas can even be kept communally. As for pokies,I have kept in my mind that you have warned about them only being tolerable thus I stated not communal but communal setup. I have to wait to see what the Balfouri hold in store for me,but from what I saw it was blatantly obvious there was communal behaviour.


----------



## Poec54

Martin1975 said:


> I have to wait to see what the Balfouri hold in store for me,but from what I saw it was blatantly obvious there was communal behaviour.



They're the only tarantula species I know of that can accurately be called communal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Martin1975

Poec54 said:


> They're the only tarantula species I know of that can accurately be called communal.


I will see what happens poec54,but I must try and document it with video and time lapse recording would be the most appropriate format.


----------



## Poec54

Martin1975 said:


> I will see what happens poec54,but I must try and document it with video and time lapse recording would be the most appropriate format.


That would be great.


----------



## Martin1975

Poec54 said:


> That would be great.


I am not sure if someone else has done this,but it will be an extended documentation of daily behaviour etc. This in my opinion is the only sure way to be 100% factual, close to that would be writing accounts of what is observed but that in itself is up to interpretation of the reader.


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Poec54 said:


> They're the only tarantula species I know of that can accurately be called communal.


There are still cases of them going bad. Have a communal with 2 females and a male in that just produced about 10 slings. No slings left. 

There was also a guy by the name of Scarab that had a huge communal of balfouri here in SA (Think he had a thread on here about them), and from what I understand, when he eventually broke the communal up when selling them all, there were very few slings remaining from the few females that had had successful hatch outs. Unfortunately there are still limits when it comes to carrying capacity.
Also the definition of co-operation can be looked at from many different angles. Would an unrelated spider catch a prey item and give it to a skinnier spider that would need food more than it? Would one spider come to the aid of a spider being attacked by a predator?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54

Ceratogyrus said:


> I have had success stories of pokies and also had some horror stories.
> Recently went from a "toleration" of around 10 P.striata that have been together for 2 years go down to 2 enclosures with a mature pair in each now. Total destruction just out of the blue. Subsequently separated my formosa, rufilata and subfusca communals. Was hoping to try them till adulthood, but not worth the risk anymore even though I am trying to cut down on enclosures. Guess I will just have to sell a few rufilata and formosa now to make space.
> 
> This coming from someone who has been keeping pokies "communally" for about 4 years already. In the beginning I would have put money on them being communal, but opinions change with time. There are no truly communal tarantulas that I can think of.



Thanks.  There are many with less experience than you in this, that are in total denial that Poecs would kill each other, especially after being together for so long.  Group cages aren't necessarily the golden panacea some make them out to be.  A dose of reality is good.  In a matter of months, I can already see that there would be future problems with my young regalis and fasciata in group cages since some are 3 times the size of others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin1975

Poec54 said:


> Thanks.  There are many with less experience than you in this, that are in total denial that Poecs would kill each other, especially after being together for so long.  Group cages aren't necessarily the golden panacea some make them out to be.  A dose of reality is good.  In a matter of months, I can already see that there would be future problems with my young regalis and fasciata in group cages since some are 3 times the size of others.


So what is the determining factor then ? Since the regalis communal setup has been together for years,started with 6 now 5 since one matured male and died naturally. Now one of the 5 is yet again a mature male,has mated 2 of the females within the group if it was successful its unknown and what will happen forward as well. Something must trigger the all of a sudden killing off of communal setup inhabitants,the question is what and why ? Will mine all of a sudden go all psycho ? There is always a possibility,time will tell. As mentioned by Ceratogyrus, scarab posted about his communal it is on a South African forum tarantulas.co.za use search function good read. Will try and post a direct link here.

http://www.tarantulas.co.za/forum/monocentropus/31023-monocentropus-balfouri-communal


----------



## Poec54

Martin1975 said:


> Something must trigger the all of a sudden killing off of communal setup inhabitants, the question is what and why ? Will mine all of a sudden go all psycho ? There is always a possibility,time will tell.


That's just it.  We don't know.  Some say if it hasn't happened in a year, or two, it won't ever happen.  Obviously that's not true.  We don't know why tarantulas do most of the things they do.  It's only because of their recent popularity in the pet trade that anyone has started to pay any attention to their taxonomy, reproduction, and behavior.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin1975

Poec54 said:


> That's just it.  We don't know.  Some say if it hasn't happened in a year, or two, it won't ever happen.  Obviously that's not true.  We don't know why tarantulas do most of the things they do.  It's only because of their recent popularity in the pet trade that anyone has started to pay any attention to their taxonomy, reproduction, and behavior.


Your statement makes it even more important to make a video documentation,hope all goes well.


----------



## Angel Minkov

At what temp should I keep my little P. metallica? I'd guess 25?


----------



## Pociemon

Angel Minkov said:


> At what temp should I keep my little P. metallica? I'd guess 25?


25 to 27C is just fine.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Poec54 said:


> They're the only tarantula species I know of that can accurately be called communal.


Yes this should make them easier to breed, so when price drops enough I will buy a lot of them.


----------



## Poec54

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> when price drops enough I will buy a lot of them.


Get in line.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Poec54 said:


> Get in line.


Yeah enough for me I am not waiting on them to become the next OBT < which they will. Better to pay more than wait 5-10 years ha ha::laugh: Do you breed P metallica poec?


----------



## Angel Minkov

No progress with the P. metallica so far. I'm just letting her be as of now. I do not disturb her at all.


----------



## goodyt

Where is it? On a plant or the ground?


----------



## Angel Minkov

On the side of the container.


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Do you have pictures?


----------



## Angel Minkov

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=131981&d=1416140283
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=131983&d=1416140334

It stays like this all of the time. I've added a bottle cap and another plastic plant.


----------



## Poec54

Angel Minkov said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=131981&d=1416140283
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=131983&d=1416140334
> 
> It stays like this all of the time. I've added a bottle cap and another plastic plant.


That's what Poecs like to do.  If only it would eat.


----------



## cold blood

Poec54 said:


> That's what Poecs like to do.


Yep, my vitatta is in this position most of the time.  When its toes touch the open spot above it, I know to drop in another cricket.   I'm kinda surprised it hasn't done at least a little webbing if its chosen to hold in that one spot.


----------



## goodyt

I do best with super ventilated tops, but your set up and T Look great. 

My best advice going forward: If worms and crickets are all the LPS (local pet store's) food that is available for you, Keep offering super small crickets (not necessarily pinheads- but small) or very small mealworms *with CRUSHED heads* or cricket legs once every four days. Do it just before bed for the crushed worms and leg and remove in the morning the remaining pieces. With the live crickets, watch them carefully  and remove if uneaten after awhile of quiet observation.

The fact that it is on the wall of the container (like a happy and healthy arboreal) is a great sign.


----------



## Poec54

cold blood said:


> I'm kinda surprised it hasn't done at least a little webbing if its chosen to hold in that one spot.


Poec slings vary a lot in spinning, some are prolific, others minimalists.  It's not a sign of them being happy or acclimated, just personal preference.  For the first time ever, I have some striata and vittata slings that have spun silk retreats at the top of their 32 oz deli cups, ala Avic style.  All of my other Poec slings, including previous striata and vittata, have been content to have their retreat under pieces of cork on the substrate.  

As they grow, Poecs tend to spin less and less.  As adults, it's primarily for molting beds, egg sacs, and sperm webs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

Crushed a mealworm's head and offered it to the P. met.

I also fed a roach to my P. regalis which is about 2'' DLS. The roach was about the same size as the P. regalis including fully-spread legs, if not even more massive. The P. regalis tackled it and they fought for a good 10-15 minutes. I was able to see a real hunt of a tarantula and not just a put-the-roach-and-munch-it hunt. The roach tried everything to save its life - fluttered its wings, hissed, tried to bite the palps of the T, but ultimately the T prevailed and is now munching happily its N. cinerea meal. :laugh:


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Angel Minkov said:


> No progress with the P. metallica so far. I'm just letting her be as of now. I do not disturb her at all.


These are more skittish I like more bold pokies like P regalis, striata ...Ornata is a big chicken that is why she shows fangs so often like OBT.
Just feed your P. metallica well fed with water is should do fine, bark is also great pokies love it.

I have a P. metallica it is a chicken , If I get stuck with a male what are they worth these days? It is unsexed right now.


----------



## Angel Minkov

It didn't take the mealworm. I bought crickets tho. Any advice on how I should "use" them?


----------



## cold blood

Angel Minkov said:


> I bought crickets tho. Any advice on how I should "use" them?


Don't smoke them :wink:   

I'd just drop one in and let the t go to work...but considering its reluctance to feed you may want to try pre-killing a big on and leaving it near where its sitting.


----------



## Angel Minkov

I picked the smallest, removed the hind legs and put it in the Тs container. I always fed it dead/near dead prey. Time to try with a lively meal.


----------



## awiec

Angel Minkov said:


> I picked the smallest, removed the hind legs and put it in the Тs container. I always fed it dead/near dead prey. Time to try with a lively meal.


Mine has always been a slow eater, I generally have to leave the legs on just so it gets interested in a cricket. Of course even without legs a cricket needs to be watched, fortunately my pokies will just kill the crickets if they don't want to eat them and throw them in a corner where I can pick them up. 



Ultum4Spiderz said:


> These are more skittish I like more bold pokies like P regalis, striata ...Ornata is a big chicken that is why she shows fangs so often like OBT.
> Just feed your P. metallica well fed with water is should do fine, bark is also great pokies love it.
> 
> I have a P. metallica it is a chicken , If I get stuck with a male what are they worth these days? It is unsexed right now.


My metallica will throw a pose if you look at him funny and proceeds to walk around the container, pauses, gives a pose and repeats a few times; makes my P.muticus look like a kitten.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

All my Big NW species & N cromatus are way meaner than my 4.5" P.muticus. MY 6 OBT's however show the most threat displays.


----------



## problemchildx

My P metallica doesn't web much. She is very good at catching prey without a web. She also never walks on the cork bark, which is weird. I added in some sphagnum moss and I saw her moving it around the other night, which was kind of cool. However she is very skittish, but not very defensive at all. I did a rehouse the other day and she was just scared. She gets scared pretty easily. Never seen a threat pose. It's really cute actually


----------



## Angel Minkov

Today I tried a different approach - I got a cricket leg and with the help of a pair of tweezers I "danced" a bit with it infront of the T whilst touching its palps a little then I dropped it near the T. When I came back a few hours later I saw it had moved it near the place where it usually stays, but wasnt and still isnt eating it. How would you guys interpret that? A sign of interest, or something else?


----------



## awiec

Angel Minkov said:


> Today I tried a different approach - I got a cricket leg and with the help of a pair of tweezers I "danced" a bit with it infront of the T whilst touching its palps a little then I dropped it near the T. When I came back a few hours later I saw it had moved it near the place where it usually stays, but wasnt and still isnt eating it. How would you guys interpret that? A sign of interest, or something else?


I'd say it's not hungry, just make sure it has some water and try again next week. I have T's go on hunger strikes then decide to eat again without even molting.


----------



## goodyt

Your T is fine


----------



## domesday

I keep them same as how i keep all pokies. all doing well. Feeding them once week with a good sized prey item. Not much humidity. But with a water dish filled at full all the time. Was able to produce two eggsacs of this sp for this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Grat's I hope price go;s down even more my sling was too expensive how can you tell if its going to be Male or female from colors? I will not buy another P met until its like $20-30ea lol.


----------



## Angel Minkov

I'm also getting a P. tigrinawesseli this friday it seems. I'm very happy, because that will bring me closer to my goal - collecting all Pokies and breeding them.

Sorry for doubleposting, but I need to ask this fast. So I bought a meteostation and I wonder if its showing the temps correctly. So I have a 2 litre bottle with a 50W aquarium heater set to 33 degrees  in a 80-100 litre aquarium. The meteostation is showing 20.9 degrees, but I highly doubt that. Also, we have our air conditioner set to 24 degrees and it shows that the room temp is 24.3. 

Your thoughts?

Apparently this P. met thinks it's a Grammostola LOL Still rejects food.

Today I tried feeding it again. It seems rather weak to me and doesn't want to eat. I think it's just going to die, sadly.


----------



## goodyt

Weak or not moving? It could be ready to molt.


----------



## Angel Minkov

Weak. Has a hard time clinging to the sides of the enclosures and some of its legs release when I pick up the enclosure.


----------



## Amimia

Angel Minkov said:


> Weak. Has a hard time clinging to the sides of the enclosures and some of its legs release when I pick up the enclosure.


I'm not completely sure, and I could be wrong, but I remember reading somewhere that tarantulas have a harder time with climbing and such before molt. Maybe that's all it is?


----------



## Angel Minkov

Yes, thats true and they're also slower and clumsy, but my P. met seems too skinny. Will update with pics tonight, probably.

Yesterday I saw I had my first N. cinerea babies and I tried feeding one to the P. met. It's still uneaten. I don't get this T. It has humidity, it has 22+ C temps, it has wood, a plastic plant... Everything...


----------



## Chad2008

Angel I really think you need to leave it be for a little while. I made the mistake recently of moving my A Avic and in turn it had a poor molt because it didnt have time or maybe energy to build a new web. From what ive seen tarantulas really need to be left to their own design and in this case its not eating. If she is not then there is probably a reason. I would leave it completely alone for a week and see what happens. Just my two cents. Good luck hoping for a nice molt out of her for you!


----------



## Angel Minkov

I disturb her only when feeding. I've even moved her to a darker place. I'm not checking on her and opening her vial all day, but I'm seriously concerned about her.


----------



## Methal

goodyt said:


> u. Keeping a humidifier going 24/7 in it's room is good too (because heaters cause the air to dry out considerably indoors.


Should be noted that this isn't the case. If there is x amount of evaporated water in the air at one temperature there will still be the same amount of evaporated water in the air at another temperature. 
Heat doesn't remove water from the air, if anything it increases the humidity by increasing evaporation by means you should have learned in 2nd grade, (11th grade in the USA....if ever...)

The ONLY danger is that heat causes increased evaporation. That could more quickly dehydrate the T and the enclosure. 

Dont assume that because its uncomfortable for you, that its also uncomfortable for the Tarantula. Remember that we humans are the fragile species, not the Tarantulas. 

take a look around for the guys who actively breed P Metallica and find out what they do for a set up.


----------



## cold blood

Running the furnace in the home does in fact dry the air out....significantly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## goodyt

Methal said:


> Should be noted that this isn't the case. If there is x amount of evaporated water in the air at one temperature there will still be the same amount of evaporated water in the air at another temperature.
> Heat doesn't remove water from the air, if anything it increases the humidity by increasing evaporation by means you should have learned in 2nd grade, (11th grade in the USA....if ever...)
> 
> The ONLY danger is that heat causes increased evaporation. That could more quickly dehydrate the T and the enclosure.
> 
> Dont assume that because its uncomfortable for you, that its also uncomfortable for the Tarantula. Remember that we humans are the fragile species, not the Tarantulas.
> 
> take a look around for the guys who actively breed P Metallica and find out what they do for a set up.


Yo, do you know how they create dry storage facilities in rain forests when storing lumber products?


----------



## problemchildx

cold blood said:


> Running the furnace in the home does in fact dry the air out....significantly.


Yes. Yes it does dry the air out. Especially when it is already a dry winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

I decided to give it a full 1 week "vacation". Added a water source again, moistened the sub and left it in a darker place where light is dim. 
Hope she likes it.


----------



## Poec54

Angel Minkov said:


> I decided to give it a full 1 week "vacation". Added a water source again, moistened the sub and left it in a darker place where light is dim.


Good.  Our activity and commotion is stressful to spiders, even more so when they're weak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

I forgot to say I actually left a N. cinerea nymph in there with the P. met if it decides to eat. It's always hiding so it's not disturbing the T.
You guys think I should remove it?

No progress with the Pokie. Still not eating, but still lively. Today I got a P. rufilata and a M. balfouri. As far as I know M. balfouri like dry conditions and around 55% humidity, but I don't know how stuff are with slings. I guess I should occasionally moisten a little part of the sub and spray once every 3-4 days on the side of its enclosure for it to drink. P. rufilata should be the same in regards to conditions as my P. regalis juvie. I know they like cooler temps?

Still absolutely no response to food. Been trying with roach nymphs + mealworms these past 2-3 weeks since it didn't want crickets earlier this month. I will try with crickets tomorrow again. 2 months have past since I've received it and doesn't look intent on eating anytime soon. Any tips?

FINALLY. AFTER 2 MONTHS OF FASTING, IT ATE. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAH. IM SO HAPPY. After I tried feeding it a mealworm last week and I saw it biting, trying to eat, I knew the time has come. Today I INSISTED on feeding it even if it was the last thing I'd do. It tried grabbing the food the first time earlier this day, but just 2-3 minutes ago I was like an idiot with tongs, doing everything you can think of with a cricket leg, until finally I realized it was too shy to grab any food, so I pushed it towards its palps, saw how it wrapped one of its palps and his first right leg around the leg and I gently moved the leg towards its fangs and it grabbed it. I can't stress how happy I am for this little guy. 

BLUE - THE FIGHTER!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## problemchildx

I'm so glad to hear that! To be honest I was expecting bad news. Pokies are pretty hardy though to their credit.


----------



## Angel Minkov

I was expecting it to die too, but it survived. At least for now. Hope she turns out a beautiful, big female


----------



## Tarantula Fangs

good tips, I just got my very first P. Metallica sling 2 days ago, I'll be sure to take you're advice.

---------- Post added 01-13-2015 at 10:01 AM ----------

What kind of substrate did you use for you're slings? what's the best way to care for an 1" sling? substrate, enclosure, setup, etc.


----------



## Angel Minkov

Im not sure im the one you should be asking, but for all of my Ts I use coco fibre. As stated in the thread, just make sure it has anchor points for its webbing and a water dish for humidity and drinking. There is no best way to care for a T. Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT

cold blood said:


> Running the furnace in the home does in fact dry the air out....significantly.




Tell me about I am water my T's more than my plants in there plant room lol but I sure fo like that wood heat


----------



## Tarantula Fangs

lol, thanks, man!


----------



## Angel Minkov

Tarantula Fangs said:


> lol, thanks, man!


No problem. You should read thoroughly the thread, because a lot if knowledgeable people helped me with my sling and their experience weights more than mine.


----------



## goodyt

Awesome!!!


----------



## Angel Minkov

It hasn't eaten since, tho. I hope that now when I've put it on 26C it should start eating. Will try to feed it on sunday and update.

Its happening. It ate again.


----------



## cold blood

Angel Minkov said:


> Its happening. It ate again.


It will keep doing that:wink:


----------



## Angel Minkov

A very troublesome sling. I've  trembled for hours because of it. Its definitely my most treasured spider. ^^

Alright, it's even comfortable with eating live prey now. Ate a mealworm just now.







A little update. Sorry for necrobumping, but this little guy is filling my heart more and more. Bought crickets yesterday and got some pretty small ones with the batch. Second day, second pre-killed pinhead he's eating. I have a female now, so this sling is going to cost millions if he turns out male. ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt

Congrats! It looks adorable and happy. 

More on are their way to this world. 







-AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

Its in premolt now. Where have you been. I haven't seen you online in a while. I even messaged you once on skype, but I guess you don't use it very often haha


----------



## goodyt

Sweet! It's getting bigger.

I'm sorry. I've been away from a bit. That was you on Skype?! Right on. Now we can video chat about our gooties. 


-AJ


----------



## Minty

Just ordered a P.Metallica. Should arrive here on Friday. Really looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

